# British Columbia and Alaska



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 21, 2011)

We would like to combine a trip through British Columbia and Alaska.  The general idea is to travel by train through British Columbia and do a land sea combo for Alaska.

Does anyone know of a travel agency or cruise line or train line that could put a trip like this together?

Thanks


----------



## am1 (Jun 21, 2011)

via rail.  

Vancouver to maybe as far as edmonton bit I think Jasper and then switch trains to Prince Rupert.  From there you may be able to catch a ferry north.  I know there is one south to the north tip of Vancouver Island.  

The train would not be cheap but has a nice dome car.  

Oh just hope they do not go on strike when you want to travel.  Or a native protest on the tracks.  

Or take a ferry to Victoria, train north on Vancouver Island then the ferry I talked about to Prince Rupert.  A bus also may be required on the Island.  

Or just spend time in lower BC, one way cruise to Alaska and then more time in Alaska.  This would be the most common way.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 22, 2011)

All the major cruise lines do land tours of Alaska that are associated with the cruise.  We have had a good experience with The Rocky Mountaineer for a train ride from Vancouver to Whistler.  They offer a wide variety packages you might enjoy. 

http://www.rockymountaineer.com/en/


----------



## asp (Jun 25, 2011)

Via Rail handles most rail travel in Canada.  There are reduced rates for advance purchases.  

You can also take the Cascadia route trains from San Diego to Vancouver - but I am not personally familiar with it - just would like to travel that train someday!    

The Rocky Mountaineer is a great tourist train - travels in daylight only, sleep on land, by my best recollection - also quite expensive.  

Some people land in Calgary, Rocky Mountaineer to Vancouver, then a few days in Vancouver (day trip to Vancouver Island/Victoria/ Whistler etc), then cruise one way to Alaska.

You can also rent one way motorhomes from Vancouver, Calgary, or Kelowna (central BC)


----------



## charford (Jul 2, 2011)

The major cruiselines have cruisetours for both B.C. and Alaska. They also offer shore shore excursions that visit B.C. or the Yukon.


----------

